# upstate ny albany



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm looking for people in the Albany area Albany county/Schenectady county who would be interested in making a aquarium club for fresh water i know of some people on these forums who are interested and some people off the forums who are interested please post if you would be willing to join or help make this work

edit Saratoga county and warren county


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm in Herkimer, about an hour west of Schenectady. I'd be interested in getting something together, let me know what ends up shaking loose.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Jimbo205 in Schenectady. 

I have been waiting for this day for quite some time. 

By the way, Urkevitz is also a wealth of knowledge about this stuff. He might be hard to get a hold of, but I look forward to what we can do here.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Grim & El Exorcisto, let me know your ideas about who else is in our area that might be willing to post on APC. 

It is free to register, so that should make that part easy.

Let me know your ideas.

At this part, it is all in the networking.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/.../54588-capital-district-upstate-new-york.html

Or post here. in the local club / societies section.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Grim, thank you for coming by Saturday to help with my tank. 

I am completely happy with starting up a local group very, very small. 

If the 3 of us can help each out with each other's tanks, we may be able to hook up with others along the way. 

It is such a luxury to me to hook up with fellow hobbyists and do stuff in person, and not just online. 

Thank you.


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

any time Jim if you need anything else don't hesitate to call


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Here something that might interest you Newyorker's.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/new-york/73315-central-new-york-aquarium-society-september.html


----------

